
Ask HN: Which quote had the biggest impact on your life? - alantrum
I think for me it&#x27;s : &quot;Focus on the journey, not the destination&quot;.
Because I thought for a while that when X will be done, my life will be much better, I will be more happy.
But the thing is like many people X never happen... 
So now I&#x27;m focusing on what should I do everyday to be more happy.
======
MichaelAO
"Many, many men have been just as troubled morally and spiritually as you are
right now. Happily, some of them kept records of their troubles. You'll learn
from them - if you want to. Just as someday, if you have something to offer,
someone will learn something from you. It's a beautiful reciprocal
arrangement. And it isn't education. It's history. It's poetry." \- The
Catcher In The Rye

~~~
alantrum
I really need to read this book. It has been several time already i've seen
quotes from this book

------
adictator
"Karmanye vaadikaaraste ma phaleshu kadaa chana"

Sanskrit quote from the Gita, meaning: "Do the right thing, do not worry about
results, the fruits / success will come eventually."

------
bikamonki
If you keep doing what you're doing you'll keep getting what you're getting.

As a dev, I obviously made an acronym for it: ykdykg

~~~
alantrum
I loved this one as well.

------
alantrum
And this one : "Most people use excuses. Don't be most people"

------
dudul
You miss a 100% of the shots you don't take.

